# Our Boer Boys



## Smithy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thought I might introduce some of our guys 

Ty - almost 3 yo









Solly - 11 months & Manny - 6 months (just has to poke his head in  )









Herc - 6 months


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, they are big! They should do you proud, enjoy them!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice boys!!! :greengrin: Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are nice....  :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

very nice boys you have!

I especially lie the 1st


----------



## Smithy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks guys - the 2 little bucklings are from Ty's 1st drop for us, so we're really looking forward to seeing how they grow up - so far so good


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

WOW! You got some fast maturing kids! My boy is almost 10 mo, and your 6 mo is bigger!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are very handsome! Where do you live? It looks so warm and dry there!  Or maybe those were taken this summer??


----------



## Smithy (Oct 12, 2009)

Herc is on the large side - he was a hefty kid & a single, so got a bit of a headstart on the others.

We live in North Queensland, Aust - it's almost the middle of our summer here, very warm (40 degrees C - not sure what that would be in Farenheit but it's warm  ) and very dry - no rain since February. Hopefully the wet season turns up on time


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Nice Billies! I hope you all get some rain down under!


----------

